# WHAT DOES "Finalized" STATUS ON APP MEAN??



## GoingBackDownUnder (Sep 23, 2015)

My kids citizenship by decent apps just changed from application recieved to FINALIZED please tell me that means approved or my heart will drop!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

It means a decision has been made on the application, but doesn't indicate what the decision is. Is there any documentation attached that shows the outcome?


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Open your application on ImmiAccount. The click on View Grant Letter or similar under your name. You can also view your correspondence there. Hope you can find the outcome that way.


----------



## GoingBackDownUnder (Sep 23, 2015)

There isn't anything that says grant letter or anything. It days the application has been finalized. Someone may contact the applicant about the next steps for the citizenship application.


----------



## rahim sarwar (Oct 8, 2016)

hi what was the reply?have your child be granted a visa


----------



## Visa Expert Australia (Oct 5, 2016)

Did you see 'Acquired' next to your son's name?



GoingBackDownUnder said:


> There isn't anything that says grant letter or anything. It days the application has been finalized. Someone may contact the applicant about the next steps for the citizenship application.


----------



## Jonni_Star (Oct 4, 2016)

Visa Expert Australia said:


> Did you see 'Acquired' next to your son's name?


What does it mean if it is finalised and does say acquired next to it? we have had no emails or letters yet.


----------



## Visa Expert Australia (Oct 5, 2016)

It means the citizenship application been approved. You will be notified to attend a ceremony.



Jonni_Star said:


> What does it mean if it is finalised and does say acquired next to it? we have had no emails or letters yet.


----------



## Jonni_Star (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. We are in the UK at present, im Australian and we applied for my UK son to get citizenship, so im assuming that means they are sending out the certificate? as obviously he cant attend a ceremony from uk and is only 1.5yrs. Thanks again



Visa Expert Australia said:


> It means the citizenship application been approved. You will be notified to attend a ceremony.


----------



## Visa Expert Australia (Oct 5, 2016)

No ceremony for under 16.



Jonni_Star said:


> Thanks for your reply. We are in the UK at present, im Australian and we applied for my UK son to get citizenship, so im assuming that means they are sending out the certificate? as obviously he cant attend a ceremony from uk and is only 1.5yrs. Thanks again


----------



## alberto66 (Apr 29, 2017)

*citizenship by descent*



Visa Expert Australia said:


> It means the citizenship application been approved. You will be notified to attend a ceremony.


Hi, my online application by descent status it says, finalize and acquired, what does mean


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

It means your citizenship has been approved. They'll contact you to attend a ceremony or if under 16 you will receive a letter in the post with the Citizenship certificate.


----------



## MarcellusF (Nov 6, 2015)

I did it for my daughter last year and it said finalised. I received the certificate in the mail a few days later


----------

